# July 17th, 2014 Channel Changes



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From SiriusXM:

*New Channels and Lineup Changes Beginning July 17th*


> Creating an innovative, exciting listening experience - one you cannot get anywhere else - is our ongoing mission. So on July 17th, we'll be making a few changes to our lineup, including adding some exciting new channels. We hope you'll tune in and find even more to love on SiriusXM.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

*NEW CHANNELS*
*VENUS*

Rhythmic pop hits from the 2000s thru today, from Beyonce and Britney Spears to Christina Aguilera and the Black Eyed Peas.
Channel 3 in Pop
*Utopia*

From club anthems to guilty pop pleasures to underground classics - dance hits from the '90s & 2000s. Hear pop icons like Janet Jackson, dance divas like Amber, and electronic music pioneers like Daft Punk.
Channel 55 in Dance & Electronic
*Y2Kountry*

Hear country music from the new millennium, from Toby Keith and the Dixie Chicks to Rascal Flatts and Taylor Swift.
Channel 57 in Country
*REMOVED CHANNELS*
*20 on 20*

No longer available on SiriusXM
Many of the emerging pop songs played on 20 on 20 can also be heard on SiriusXM Hits 1 (Channel 2).
*SiriusXM Pops*

No longer available on satellite lineup
Combining with Symphony Hall on satellite.
Will continue to be available on SiriusXM Internet radio on channel 760 in the Classical category
*Vivid Radio*

No longer available on satellite lineup
Vivid Radio will remain available on SiriusXM Internet radio on SiriusXM Limited Engagements 6, channel 791 in the Entertainment category


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hmmm ... that chart and the Sirius version available online have 56 Willie and 59 The Highway changing slots.

Also, for the SiriusXM a la carte subscribers:
"A La Carte and A La Carte Gold subscribers can make a one-time adjustment to their channel selections at no charge, on or after July 17th."

Here is a FAQ for those with questions:
http://www.siriusxm.com/channelupdate/faqs


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

Would like to see Red White and Booze moved to the Siriusxm radio line up.


----------

